
Cable giants interrogate Montreal software developer and search his  home - Sgt_Apone
http://www.cbc.ca/news/business/tvaddons-piracy-rogers-bell-videotron-court-1.4231340
======
DarkKomunalec
"Lackman was "not permitted to refuse to answer questions" and his lawyer
wasn't permitted to counsel him in his answers.

"Any time I would question the process, they would threaten me with contempt
of court proceedings," says Lackman."

This sounds utterly insane - can someone familiar with Canadian law comment -
is this how it's supposed to work?

~~~
steve_b
I'm going to guess it's not how it's supposed to work, since "A Federal Court
judge would later declare the Anton Piller order in this case 'unlawful...'"

Here's got a campaign up on Indiegogo to help with his court battle. I think
it's in everyone's interests that he wins.

